# Confessions: 7 reasons why women cheat



## Nightowl (Jul 2, 2011)

*Reason #1: There???s no passion*
???I had been with John for about three years ??? he was a really nice guy, and I enjoyed being with him, but there wasn???t a ton of passion. Most everyone we knew had gotten engaged, and though John would have proposed in a second, whenever he brought it up, I???d change the subject. I took a trip to Australia for work and while I was gone, I got together with a coworker to whom I???d always been insanely attracted. I had a fantastic trip, probably because for the first time in a long time I experienced that excitement I???d been missing. I broke up with John soon after I returned home and began dating the guy from the trip. Even though I???m not super-proud of my actions, things ended up for the best: after dating for a few years, the guy from the trip and I got married and we???re incredibly happy together.???


*Reason #2: To delay a breakup*
???Right before I was going to break up with my ex, Sean, he found out that he had to put his beloved dog to sleep. He was so broken up about it that I didn???t have the heart to end things, so I waited a month or so until he was in better shape. When things seemed to be better and I was ready, he lost his job, so I felt like I was back to square one! By that time I had met someone else that I really wanted to start seeing, so I went ahead and did it. I eventually ended things, never telling Sean about my extracurricular dating. I think I rationalized that I was trying to spare his feelings.???

*Reason #3: Because absence doesn???t make the heart grow fonder*
???My boyfriend Greg and I decided to do the long-distance thing after I was accepted to a graduate program 200 miles from where we lived. The first few months were fine, but I soon found myself becoming extremely attracted to my lab partner, Henry. What began as innocent flirting eventually wound up with us getting physical. After the program was over, I returned home to Greg. Being with him was really difficult, but I didn???t break up with him initially because I was still attracted to him, too. I visited Henry a few times and realized that he was really more of a fling, probably done out of boredom, and that Greg was the one for me. I eventually stopped communicating with Henry. I never told Greg about what happened, which occasionally makes me feel guilty, but I chalk my cheating up to being young and silly. He and I are still together, four years after my program ended.???

*Reason #4: To avoid being left out in the cold*
???I began dating Eric shortly after I had been dumped by Dave, my boyfriend of two years. I was devastated and Eric was definitely a rebound thing. After Eric and I had dated for five months, Dave came back and wanted to give things another shot. I still really missed him, so I began seeing him, but never ended things with Eric. I think I sort of kept Eric around for insurance purposes, just in case things didn???t end up well with Dave. Dave and I didn???t make it on round two, and after Eric discovered through mutual friends that I had been seeing him again, he ended things with me. I definitely learned my lesson about dating two guys at the same time, not to mention trying to rekindle a relationship that???s just plain over.???

*Reason #5: To make a break from a bad relationship*
???When I was younger, I dated a guy named Ethan who was really critical of me. He constantly made little snide comments about my weight, how stupid I was and how clumsy I was. For whatever odd reason, I was into him, despite the fact that all of my friends and family hated him. One weekend when he was away, I met Will at a party and we completely hit it off. He was the complete opposite of Ethan ??? kind, sweet and generous, yet completely cool and fun, too. We hung out all weekend and it was like a light bulb went off in my head: This is how mature, relationship-worthy guys act. I kissed Will the night before he left and broke up with Ethan soon after. Will and I dated for three years and now we???re married.???

*Reason #6: To find that missing piece*
???I???m from Florida, so I adore going to the beach and boating, but my former boyfriend, Chris, a total city boy, hated it. We always argued about where we???d take trips, and he always won. About eight months into our relationship, I took a trip to Key West with my friends and we chartered a boat for the day. The captain of the boat was this totally hot, complete ???beach guy for life??? type, and I spent the whole day flirting with him. We met him out that night and spent time alone together. I never told Chris about it after I got home and I never felt guilty; I think part of me felt like that???s what Chris got for being so stubborn! Chris and I didn???t make it, and after we broke up, I made sure any future boyfriends loved the beach!???

*Reason #7: To give him a taste of his own medicine*
???My last boyfriend was a total player before we got together. I thought I could change him but I was wrong. I always heard rumors that he was seeing other girls while we were dating, but he always denied it. One night, I got a call from a girl he had been secretly dating, and she detailed their three-month-long relationship to me and told me about another girl she had discovered he was seeing as well. I was so mad that I went out with my friends that night, dressed to kill, and spent time with the most attractive guy; I felt like it was the least he deserved! I loved seeing the look on his face when I told him about what I did and that I knew about the other girls. And then I dumped him!???


----------



## minimal (Jul 2, 2011)

1 reason why women cheat:

Reason #1: Some women are whores.


----------



## M4A3 (Jul 2, 2011)

minimal said:


> 1 reason why women cheat:
> 
> Reason #1: Some women are whores.



^^^^ That's the only reason. Everything else is just rationalizing.


----------



## minimal (Jul 2, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> ^^^^ That's the only reason. Everything else is just rationalizing.



true story.


----------



## meatead (Jul 2, 2011)

Why they cheat? Because some women are looking for their 'prince' & think that the 'grass is greener' And also, because they don't know when they are well off.
No, I'm not a mysoginist....
Lastly, women are lovely, & I couldn't do without them.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2011)

minimal said:


> 1 reason why women cheat:
> 
> Reason #1: Some women are whores.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 2, 2011)

Whats with you pansies hanging around the female forums? 

If you ask me, its all about the type of person they are. The morals they were raised upon. Similar types of people, male or female, have historically had the same flirty personality; flirtation leads to action a lot of the time.

These types are called Thoracics. Spontaneous, adventurous, most likely to cheat because they get bored. I read a book last year: How to Analyze People on Sight. Was pretty interesting, I can see a lot of why I am the way I am, and it has allowed me to accept that.

I am partially thoracic, I can be very flirty, but I think since I have a strong moral background I really shame even the thought of cheating.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 28, 2012)

Cheating can be prevented if the person would just break up first lol. I think it would hurt someone a lot less if you broke up and slept with whoever instead of breaking their heart when or if they find out and damage your conscience.


----------



## gyrl-tuff (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, break up first...then move on.  You may hurt the other person, but eventually they'll get over you.  There is nothing wrong with having 'alone time' to clear your head before you find someone else either.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jun 28, 2012)

Only liars don't cheat.

/Thread


----------



## Donkeybreath (Jul 18, 2012)

The real reason they cheat is they're straight out cunts , and whatever we do , they do so much better like lie , cheat and whatever else you can think of .


----------



## KelJu (Jul 18, 2012)

They cheat because they are always looking for the bigger better deal. They are biologically hardwired to make offspring with men who possess superior genetics. It is nature and I don't hold it against women for it. Men are just as bad with our need to cum in every vagina we get close to. 


I don't take issue until women try to play both sides by intentionally getting pregnant with the alphas and making some sap pay for and  raise the kid believing it was his own.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2012)

KelJu said:


> They cheat because they are always looking for the bigger better deal.* They are biologically hardwired to make offspring with men who possess superior genetics*. It is nature and I don't hold it against women for it. Men are just as bad with our need to cum in every vagina we get close to.
> 
> 
> I don't take issue until women try to play both sides by intentionally getting pregnant with the alphas and making some sap pay for and  raise the kid believing it was his own.



u should come to my town bro.. all the pretty girls are dating THE most pussy guys they can find.. a lifelong friend is now fucking a 5'8 150lb twink who actually has genital herpes..

a 5'9 (master race) blonde bombshell friend of mine was dating a 5'9 120 pound fetus-looking mother fucker.. kid looked like a fucking fetus

all of my fucking why..


what's fucked up about cheaters is how they try to rationalize not telling their partner.. fucking whores on both sides of the aisle..


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 18, 2012)

I know Night Owl would never cheat on me...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2012)

here is some shit for everyone

fuck women


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is female talk not anything goes, just sayin


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 18, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is female talk not anything goes, just sayin


 Um , why are we in here anyway ??


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2012)

It was a thought provoking thread. It popped up when I did new post, and I don't give a shit which forum it was in.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 19, 2012)

Women cheat because of weak tendencies........Mostly being that of Fear of being alone so they step from one guy to another


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 19, 2012)

?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 19, 2012)

Donkeybreath said:


> The real reason they cheat is they're straight out cunts , and whatever we do , they do so much better like lie , cheat and whatever else you can think of .



Actually I was talking about this post


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 19, 2012)

If you really want to destroy her, marry the girl who cheated on you behind your back while you were dating, have a few kids. Then hand her divorce papers one morning after you've done the same to her the entire marriage, provide the court with documentation so you win full custody of the kids. My buddy told me he planned this from dating to divorce...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 19, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> If you really want to destroy her, marry the girl who cheated on you behind your back while you were dating, have a few kids. Then hand her divorce papers one morning after you've done the same to her the entire marriage, provide the court with documentation so you win full custody of the kids. My buddy told me he planned this from dating to divorce...



except the woman always gets the kids. the fact that your friend devoted that much of his life and finances to getting back at her shows that he is a fucking beta retard. i would have cut it off while dating (before the marriage.. kids, and splitting of assets), fucked all of her friends, her mom, dad and ALL her siblings (brothers included) and then bounce to a different city not giving a shit


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 19, 2012)

you can always count on the court to make the WRONG FUCKING DECISION regarding who gets the kids.. i remember reading a story where the abusive tweaker mom kept the kid, fully custody, because the judge was a fucking retard. 

the totally clean, loving dad was barely able to see his girl grow up. and when she got older.. like 7, her tweaker mom started whoring her out to grown men for drugs.

moral of the story? fuck women, they care for nothing but themselves


----------



## GreenGiant (Jul 20, 2012)

Women cheat for the same reason men cheat. To get fucking laid. Prevent cheating thru swinging.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 20, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> except the woman always gets the kids. the fact that your friend devoted that much of his life and finances to getting back at her shows that he is a fucking beta retard. i would have cut it off while dating (before the marriage.. kids, and splitting of assets), fucked all of her friends, her mom, dad and ALL her siblings (brothers included) and then bounce to a different city not giving a shit



so why did he get full custody of his kids?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I hate when men say all women are whores. I hate feminism as well but all of them are not. You just have to find the right one and train her ass bottom line. And if she cheats 99 % of men will take them back and rationalize why or even try and act like it did not happen. Stop being Beta and put her in her place and do not tolerate any bull shit.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 20, 2012)

^^^ Cooks his wife dinner.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 21, 2012)

secdrl said:


> ^^^ Cooks his wife dinner.



nothing wrong with this... keeps em from becoming fat fucks..


whoever would  forgive a cheater deserves to be cheated on


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 21, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I hate when men say all women are whores. I hate feminism as well but all of them are not. You just have to find the right one and train her ass bottom line. And if she cheats 99 % of men will take them back and rationalize why or even try and act like it did not happen. Stop being Beta and put her in her place and do not tolerate any bull shit.




I am not married but I am a semi believer in gender roles ..I am not going to lie I want a submissive wife not just in bed either. But any who I don't have a problem with cooking dinner once in a while or cleaning or doing laundry....Whats the big deal ?


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 21, 2012)

minimal said:


> 1 reason why women cheat:
> 
> Reason #1: Some women are whores.




respect to that man


----------



## Intense (Jul 21, 2012)

You forgot number 1 Women are sluts.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 22, 2012)

secdrl said:


> ^^^ Cooks his wife dinner.



Answer my question ??


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 22, 2012)

Women are all not sluts. Men are just as bad we its in our genes we are not supposed to be in monogamous relationships. I used to think all women were whore and or sluts and it's not true. I am not sticking up for women but you can be a hypocrite. If you go around with that attitude you are only going to engage with slut type of women and you will be unhappy.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 22, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Women are all not sluts. Men are just as bad we its in our genes we are not supposed to be in monogamous relationships. I used to think all women were whore and or sluts and it's not true. I am not sticking up for women but you can be a hypocrite. If you go around with that attitude you are only going to engage with slut type of women and you will be unhappy.




if women weren't sluts, men wouldnt be sluts.. if women were capable of keeping their fucking whore legs shut then men wouldnt have anything to fuck but each other, and that would be gay.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 22, 2012)

this is a funny thread?? 
when a women cheats?  she doesn't get to justify with excuses, no more than a man does if he cheats. 

A cheater is a cheater, because they thought of themselves so much higher than the spouse in which they are cheating on they don't care/love/respect their spouse enough to stay loyal or leave them first. 
The highest display of selfishness is cheating. imo.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

the truth? cuz our partner stops acting like we are all that and starts panting over some pornstar or stranger. we quickly realize other men are very willing to see us as jerk off material not ho hum. that's why some women say i make a better mistress than i do a wife cuz buddy if you get bored i will find a man that lights up at the thought of me while you're wanking to some piss mop.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

Long Locks


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

people who cheat just do it because it doesn't mean enough to them not to. find someone this is important to.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the truth? cuz our partner stops acting like we are all that and starts panting over some pornstar or stranger. we quickly realize other men are very willing to see us as jerk off material not ho hum. that's why some women say i make a better mistress than i do a wife cuz buddy if you get bored i will find a man that lights up at the thought of me while you're wanking to some piss mop.



Lots of truth here.


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 23, 2012)

lol the rationalizations are hilarious. The only thing true about these 7 reasons are that these are the 7 things ur feminine minds actually believe, because its absoloutely impossible to see your cheating self as a whore. 

Ive cheated before....Im a man whore. Accept the truth and you will feel better.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 23, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> lol the rationalizations are hilarious. The only thing true about these 7 reasons are that these are the 7 things ur feminine minds actually believe, because its absoloutely impossible to see your cheating self as a whore.
> 
> Ive cheated before....Im a man whore. Accept the truth and you will feel better.



ive never cheated

i was actually browsing a forum where a whore bitch asked if she should tell her boyfriend that she cheated on him. All the men were like "yes you should, he deserves to know so he can make the choice whether to stay with u or not"

all the whores said "no you should never tell him because that would be selfish of you, because you would be relieving your own guilt and causing him pain."

the whore bitches (women) actually rationalized it in their heads that it's better to NEVER tell your partner that you were cheating.. and just "keep it to yourself and never do it again", never giving the men an opportunity to know the truth and make a decision from there.

fuck women


----------



## CG (Jul 23, 2012)

minimal said:


> 1 reason why women cheat:
> 
> Reason #1: all women are whores.


Except for your mother, don't ask your father.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 23, 2012)

Men can be whores too. I am not saying they are not but not all women or men are whores bottom line. Some people have morales and values. And you can tell me ohh she is fucking someone behind your back and neg me but there are really faithful people in life. If you think everyone is a liar, cheater or a bad person life would be rough. And the sad part about that is 98% of people in life are liars and cheaters .


----------



## CG (Jul 23, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Men can be whores too. I am not saying they are not but not all women or men are whores bottom line. Some people have morales and values. And you can tell me ohh she is fucking someone behind your back and neg me but there are really faithful people in life. If you think everyone is a liar, cheater or a bad person life would be rough. And the sad part about that is 98% of people in life are liars and cheaters .



Ok ill give you that, I like your 98\2 split honestly. I've met a lot of nice preists\nuns\rabbis etc that I do believe were good faithful people. That's about it though, might be 1 or 2 exceptions in my 25 years.. I try to be a realist every once in a while


----------



## nby (Jul 26, 2012)

In all fairness, you have yourself to blame if your woman cheats on you. Most men take it all for granted and stop making the effort. Of course this is no excuse for cheating but it is the core reason. If you're still passionate in 5-10 years you're good to go 

Whores aside of course, different ballpark.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 26, 2012)

> nby said:
> 
> 
> > In all fairness, you have yourself to blame if your woman cheats on you
> ...


----------



## nby (Jul 26, 2012)

No experience did  Neglect a woman after a year or two and she'll cheat.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 26, 2012)

nby said:


> No experience did  Neglect a woman after a year or two and she'll cheat.




If she cheats on you, She would have cheated anyway, just given the undesirable circumstances and a cheater will cheat. Some people still value their spouse and their own integrity, character, morals, and vows if married, regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## nby (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sure thats true, just saying there's stuff you can do minimize the risk 

Also certain that there are people who would cheat in any case, like I said above, whores are a different story.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 26, 2012)

nby said:


> In all fairness, you have yourself to blame if your woman cheats on you. Most men take it all for granted and stop making the effort. Of course this is no excuse for cheating but it is the core reason. If you're still passionate in 5-10 years you're good to go
> 
> Whores aside of course, different ballpark.



What you posted here is certainly at the very least the number 1 reason why relationships fail.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

nby said:


> No experience did  Neglect a woman after a year or two and she'll cheat.




no.. a whore will cheat, a lady will end the relationship


----------



## blergs. (Jul 26, 2012)

M4A3 said:


> ^^^^ That's the only reason. Everything else is just rationalizing.


EXACTLY! 
HA
I understand there can be some sich's that are hard to understand/deal with. but for the most part its just excuses for the people that cheat, so they can feel good and sleep at night.


----------



## MegaManlet (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone who cheats is a piece of shit 

anyone who tries to justify it is a shit-sucking maggot

just how i see it 

never cheated, never will. if i have to call you out with indisputable proof i will do it at instant, drag your face in the mudd, and throw salt on the wound completely forgetting that you existed.  

won't ever trust women fully, only to extents and degrees...if they're lucky 






YouTube Video


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 29, 2012)

There are are sites that have 10 pages of more with "Women are whores" and "Why are women such whores"  Fuck them, I'm getting a nun!


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 31, 2012)

Lots of you guys are letting your vaginas show


----------



## Bowden (Sep 2, 2012)

It is ridiculous to think that women only cheat because they are having relationship issues and are not animals that like to screw other animals.
Women also cheat because they run into someone they simply want to have sex with.
Not because they are having problems in their current relationship, but because they want to screw their brains out with someone else.
*
Reason #8: Because she became incredibly attracted to and horny for someone else.

*Monogamy is a ridiculous concept anyway.
It is ridiculous to think that a woman will not become sexually attracted to and have sex with someone that is not their primary partner that they are married to over the course of their lifetimes.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Sep 2, 2012)

nby said:


> In all fairness, you have yourself to blame if your woman cheats on you. Most men take it all for granted and stop making the effort. Of course this is no excuse for cheating but it is the core reason. If you're still *passionate* in 5-10 years you're good to go
> 
> Whores aside of course, different ballpark.



Unfortunately my woman and I have different opinions on what "passionate" means. She thinks it means drama and fights which I want no part of, so then she says we lack passion... Of course if I did fight with her and engage in her drama then she would tell everyone what a dick I am and use it as an excuse to cheat on me. You can't figure women out because they can't figure themselves out.

Lets all go have a beer now and spend our time on shit that matters.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Sep 2, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Unfortunately my woman and I have different opinions on what "passionate" means. She thinks it means drama and fights which I want no part of, so then she says we lack passion... Of course if I did fight with her and engage in her drama then she would tell everyone what a dick I am and use it as an excuse to cheat on me. You can't figure women out because they can't figure themselves out.
> 
> Lets all go have a beer now and spend our time on shit that matters.



Sometimes a little AAS makes the trip better.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 4, 2012)

nby said:


> In all fairness, you have yourself to blame if your woman cheats on you. Most men take it all for granted and stop making the effort. Of course this is no excuse for cheating but it is the core reason. If you're still passionate in 5-10 years you're good to go
> 
> Whores aside of course, different ballpark.


truth... works both ways


----------



## new girl in town (Sep 8, 2012)

whats ur def of cheating?? emailing?? giving out phone numbers?? 
or all out sex??


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2012)

new girl in town said:


> whats ur def of cheating?? emailing?? giving out phone numbers??
> or all out sex??



Not paying taxes


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 8, 2012)

new girl in town said:


> whats ur def of cheating?? emailing?? giving out phone numbers??
> or all out sex??




anything that the girl wouldnt be absolutely willing to do right in front of her boyfriend/fiance/husband is my definition of cheating.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 8, 2012)

*Reason #8: She met someone who made her laugh*


----------



## new girl in town (Sep 9, 2012)

laughing is important!!! haha!!


----------



## new girl in town (Sep 9, 2012)

guys do it all the time! Why is this just about women cheating??


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 9, 2012)

new girl in town said:


> guys do it all the time! Why is this just about women cheating??




because women cheat more, and this is the female talk section


----------



## new girl in town (Sep 9, 2012)

I think statistics whould show otherwise..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 9, 2012)

new girl in town said:


> I think statistics whould show otherwise..




they would indeed, it's because men value things such as honor and being honest.. women value trivial and meaningless things, as a result they are more dedicated to lying and covering their tracks when it comes to infidelity, so the statistics should be "who is more honest about cheating", not "who cheats more".


----------



## Faymus (Sep 9, 2012)

minimal said:


> 1 reason why women cheat:
> 
> Reason #1: Some women are whores.



Yup. This.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Sep 12, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Yup. This.



What makes matters worse is that they "get off" more by fucking around on the husband or boyfriend.  Happened to me last weekend. That whore is history now! 
She's been calling me seven times to ten times a day to make amends.  Throw in a possible STD because I feel I hell!  I'll never answer the phone.


----------



## heavylifting (Oct 5, 2012)

to many girls to be stuck with 1 anywayssss


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2012)

women are in general greedy by nature , it is biological they just have to have everything and win all the way...
but cheating also has to do with the quality of relationship, most relationships fade after a year or two and the passion dies (this is a chemical natural phenomenon) and the person is ready for a new adventure.
i think men cheat faster than women, both cheat mentally but men are willing faster to act upon it because they have a faster sexual system so to to speak...women hesitate longer and think longer


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> What makes matters worse is that they "get off" more by fucking around on the husband or boyfriend.  Happened to me last weekend. That whore is history now!
> She's been calling me seven times to ten times a day to make amends.  Throw in a possible STD because I feel I hell!  I'll never answer the phone.





damn bro don't look back


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 5, 2012)

bjg said:


> women are in general greedy by nature , *it is biological they just have to have everything and win all the way*...
> but cheating also has to do with the quality of relationship, most relationships fade after a year or two and the passion dies (this is a chemical natural phenomenon) and the person is ready for a new adventure.
> i think men cheat faster than women, both cheat mentally but men are willing faster to act upon it because they have a faster sexual system so to to speak...women hesitate longer and think longer



Do you have a study to cite?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 5, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Do you have a study to cite?



Oh so now you want facts.........


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2012)

sassy we are just talking and not everything need to be backed up by a study ..however logically speaking and through history and tales , since women have less physical strength than men biologically , and unlike what people might think,  women will resort to more thinking to compensate for that physical handicap, so when it comes to emotional matters, men just jump into it while women tend to analyze and think.
Also this biological physical difference pushes the woman to seek security  and wanting more things to satisfy this feeling of being secure  so she will be wanting all what she can get for that.
you also notice women like to have their future all laid out and predictable they just want to guarantee everything for them will be ok they like to go to fortune tellers for example in some remote regions etc,..
but this is all an explanation it does not apply to every single woman for sure , today all these traits are hidden by many factors like education for example, and the physical handicap felt by women is no longer a dominating trait.
also in ancient times (and also in animals today) females will seek the dominant male, dominant means the strongest physically , something they lack themselves and something that will make them secure..... in today's modern days dominance  no longer means physical strength, it is replaced by other attributes like power and money.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

That's bs^^ you're either committed or you're not, people have this uncanny ability to create BS, lol and call it science.

Everyone can be tempted, some act upon it, some don't.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

bjg said:


> sassy we are just talking and not everything need to be backed up by a study ..however logically speaking and through history and tales , since women have less physical strength than men biologically , and unlike what people might think,  women will resort to more thinking to compensate for that physical handicap, so when it comes to emotional matters, men just jump into it while women tend to analyze and think.
> Also this biological physical difference pushes the woman to seek security  and wanting more things to satisfy this feeling of being secure  so she will be wanting all what she can get for that.
> you also notice women like to have their future all laid out and predictable they just want to guarantee everything for them will be ok they like to go to fortune tellers for example in some remote regions etc,..
> but this is all an explanation it does not apply to every single woman for sure , today all these traits are hidden by many factors like education for example, and the physical handicap felt by women is no longer a dominating trait.
> also in ancient times (and also in animals today) females will seek the dominant male, dominant means the strongest physically , something they lack themselves and something that will make them secure..... *in today's modern days dominance  no longer means physical strength, it is replaced by other attributes like power and money*.




or drug problems, physical abusiveness, and genital herpes


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just love these broad characterizations.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 5, 2012)

bjg said:


> sassy we are just talking and not everything need to be backed up by a study ..however logically speaking and through history and tales , since women have less physical strength than men biologically , and unlike what people might think,  women will resort to more thinking to compensate for that physical handicap, so when it comes to emotional matters, men just jump into it while women tend to analyze and think.
> Also this biological physical difference pushes the woman to seek security  and wanting more things to satisfy this feeling of being secure  so she will be wanting all what she can get for that.
> you also notice women like to have their future all laid out and predictable they just want to guarantee everything for them will be ok they like to go to fortune tellers for example in some remote regions etc,..
> but this is all an explanation it does not apply to every single woman for sure , today all these traits are hidden by many factors like education for example, and the physical handicap felt by women is no longer a dominating trait.
> also in ancient times (and also in animals today) females will seek the dominant male, dominant means the strongest physically , something they lack themselves and something that will make them secure..... in today's modern days dominance  no longer means physical strength, it is replaced by other attributes like power and money.




There's a difference between wanting security and " they just have to have everything and win all the way." Makes no sense.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

some things are literally black and white, zero shades of grey.


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 23, 2012)

Women cheat for many reasons but the one that is most often the case is because the men in their lives aren't doing THEIR job.  If you did what should than a woman wouldn't look elsewhere.  I find it laughable that men want to point the finger and act like the hurt party when the fact is more times than naught, you (men) are the reason.  Step up and BE a man, not a little boy.  You'll find that your women don't need to stray if you do this.  

Also.... FYI.... whining like a little insecure bitch doesn't make you appealing to us either.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Women cheat up, ie men of power, status, money.

Men cheat around.

Women generally have an issue in their relationship first though.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> *Women cheat for many reasons but the one that is most often the case is because the men in their lives aren't doing THEIR job*.  If you did what should than a woman wouldn't look elsewhere.  I find it laughable that men want to point the finger and act like the hurt party when the fact is more times than naught, you (men) are the reason.  Step up and BE a man, not a little boy.  You'll find that your women don't need to stray if you do this.
> 
> Also.... FYI.... whining like a little insecure bitch doesn't make you appealing to us either.




honor and loyalty are nothing more than fleeting curiosities to women.. whereas they are characteristics that define the very nature of man. 

women arbitrarily redefine reality in order to best suit their constantly changing emotions. They often use vague moral justification in order to rationalize their childish and unethical behavior 

they will often do whatever it takes to relieve themselves of any sort of personal responsibility or accountability for their actions.. instead, placing the blame for their actions on others, as you did in your post

women do not cheat because men aren't doing their jobs, women cheat for the reasons that i mentioned above. If men aren't doing their jobs, the woman should leave him, not cheat, but then again... that would mean that the woman, as a creature, would be honorable, which.. if you look around.. is obviously not the case

this is why (among many other reasons) you are the lesser of the sexes


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> honor and loyalty are nothing more than fleeting curiosities to women.. whereas they are characteristics that define the very nature of man.
> 
> women arbitrarily redefine reality in order to best suit their constantly changing emotions. They often use vague moral justification in order to rationalize their childish and unethical behavior
> 
> ...



How do you explain that men cheat more often, kill more often, steal more often, molest children more often, abandon their children more often, etc?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's evolutionary.  Men cheat because of their desire to spread their seed, hence the attraction to younger, more fertile women.  Women cheat w men of power, wealth, status in an attempt to secure a better home for their children.
You can't undue millions of years of evolution in a couple thousand years.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> How do you explain that men cheat more often, kill more often, steal more often, molest children more often, abandon their children more often, etc?



well.. id like to see how things look on a racial breakdown.. for instance, i've never cheated, neither have any of my white friends.. however my black friends have admittedly cheated on every girlfriend/fiance' they've ever had.

my white friends also do not steal anything because they are afraid of the consequences, whereas my black friends......

racial breakdown of homocides?

racial breakdown of abandoned children?



anyways.. i know that's irrelevant for this discussion, but i think it's still interesting to look at.


also, there is a great deal of speculation over who cheats more between the sexes... it's actually now widely believed that women do actually cheat more.. but they just lie about it, seems reasonable.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> It's evolutionary.  Men cheat because of their desire to spread their seed, hence the attraction to younger, more fertile women.  Women cheat w men of power, wealth, status in an attempt to secure a better home for their children.
> You can't undue millions of years of evolution in a couple thousand years.




parroting exactly what feminist magazine says lol.. classic.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well.. id like to see how things look on a racial breakdown.. for instance, i've never cheated, neither have any of my white friends.. however my black friends have admittedly cheated on every girlfriend/fiance' they've ever had.
> 
> my white friends also do not steal anything because they are afraid of the consequences, whereas my black friends......
> 
> ...



Race is irrelevant, men do these things more, always have.  Do you refute that men do these things more?  Do you really think that your personal experiences have any bearing on what really happens?  

My other point is called science, something you have a serious lack of education in considering you're a creationist lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Women cheat for many reasons but the one that is most often the case is because the men in their lives aren't doing THEIR job.  If you did what should than a woman wouldn't look elsewhere.  I find it laughable that men want to point the finger and act like the hurt party when the fact is more times than naught, you (men) are the reason.  Step up and BE a man, not a little boy.  You'll find that your women don't need to stray if you do this.
> 
> Also.... FYI.... whining like a little insecure bitch doesn't make you appealing to us either.


no excuse either way...its the worse thing you can do to a person
you can warp there whole view of reality...change there perception

if you dont want want to be together end it

relationships are hard fuking work...its worth it


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

And we know you don't have any black friends, and if you do, do you admit that you hate them because they're black? Or are you just tough and racist online?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Race is irrelevant, men do these things more, always have.  Do you refute that men do these things more?  Do you really think that your personal experiences have any bearing on what really happens?
> 
> My other point is called science, something you have a serious lack of education in considering you're a creationist lol.




i believe that men do everything other than cheat more yes.


and just because i dont believe that nothing exploded and magically created everything doesnt mean i dont understand science  im actually going to make a thread about this.. should be good for a lol


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i believe that men do everything other than cheat more yes.
> 
> 
> and just because i dont believe that nothing exploded and magically created everything doesnt mean i dont understand science  im actually going to make a thread about this.. should be good for a lol



What does evolution have to do w explosions?  Youre illustrating your ignorance w that statement.

Luckily, evolution is not a belief system, it's called a scientific theory like atomic theory.  Do you not believe that matter us made up of atoms cause it's never been proven?
How bout germ theory?  Do you not believe that disease is caused by viruses and bacteria cause it's never been proven?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> And we know you don't have any black friends, and if you do, do you admit that you hate them because they're black? Or are you just tough and racist online?




i do have black friends, i have black room mates.. however my black room mates are not necessarily who i would consider "niggers" as they are well dressed and reasonably well-spoken for the most part.. i admittedly have learned some ebonics.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> What does evolution have to do w explosions?  Youre illustrating your ignorance w that statement.
> 
> Luckily, evolution is not a belief system, it's called a scientific theory like atomic theory.  Do you not believe that matter us made up of atoms cause it's never been proven?
> How bout germ theory?  Do you not believe that disease is caused by viruses and bacteria cause it's never been proven?




you have the floor http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ease-explain-origin-universe.html#post2974190


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i do have black friends, i have black room mates.. however my black room mates are not necessarily who i would consider "niggers" as they are well dressed and reasonably well-spoken for the most part.. i admittedly have learned some ebonics.



You're such a hypocrite.  You spout off how blacks are an inferior race, then try to differentiate between them based on how they dress.  I bet they have no idea how you talk about them because you are only racist anonymously.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> You're such a hypocrite.  You spout off how blacks are an inferior race, then try to differentiate between them based on how they dress.  I bet they have no idea how you talk about them because you are only racist anonymously.



dress, and speak.. 

you can believe whatever you want to believe, but all of my friends, blacks included, know how i feel.. 

im pretty sure my black friends know they are inferior... they have eyes after all


----------



## btex34n88 (Nov 24, 2012)

When I was younger marriage meant; family, nice beautiful wife who catered to me. Today I can stand before you and say marriage means; non stop bitching, terrible choice of judgment(I was young)..but amazing kids. Without our kids I'd leave immediately. Getting married young is not the smartest thing, people change and you really don't know "what" you want in life until your AT LEAST 25


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd say you still don't know what you want in life at 25.  That's still young if you ask me.


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2012)

All in all we need to remember one thing. Some people are just fucking damaged and are complete whores, regardless of how good they have it. (Male and female alike)


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 30, 2012)

Gross


----------



## SheriV (Feb 28, 2013)

where are these feminist magazine of which were spoken of......


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2013)

Women are evil bitches

Men are fkg morons

End Story


----------



## SheriV (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^ titcr


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 11, 2013)

btex34n88 said:


> If you really want to destroy her, marry the girl who cheated on you behind your back while you were dating, have a few kids. Then hand her divorce papers one morning after you've done the same to her the entire marriage, provide the court with documentation so you win full custody of the kids. My buddy told me he planned this from dating to divorce...



Doesn't always work that way, buddy...in addition to the fact that anyone who would actually do that has serious mental, emotional, and character issues that need to be dealt with immediately.  What fucking cunt of a man would intentionally plan on doing this to his own future children just to get revenge on some woman that cheated on him?  I'll tell you who.  A worthless piece of shit who does not deserve children or a decent marriage...someone who has severe internal issues, with in inability to proplery weigh a situation and act accordingly.  A man like this doesn't even deserve friends...and quite frankly, anyone who is friends with him and speaks of his actions in what appears to be an approving, admirable way, is likely totally FUCKED in the head himself....or is talking a bunch of shit and doesn't realize how bad it actually makes him look.  I am banking on the later...or at least I hope so.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Mar 11, 2013)

Sistersteel said:


> I'd say you still don't know what you want in life at 25.  That's still young if you ask me.




I agree with you on this, but I do take issue with one of you statements, in which you say women cheat mostly because the men in their life aren't doing what they are supposed to be doing....and I would counter that by saying "If women did what they are suppposed to be doing, then so would the men".  It is a 2-way street, "Sister".  Women harp on men and thier shortcomings...and men do the same, but the bottom line is we live in a world where both parties have flaws...and even in the best match-ups, these flaws can cause problems, leading one party or the other to feel like the other side is not doing their part.  In truth, by virtue of the fact that both men & women are flawed in character, neither side will always live up to expectations.   

 There are many reasons why someone might cheat, but the bottom line is that there is no justification for it.  If someone is unhappy in their current relationship and wants to fuck someone else, then they need to end the current relationship before moving onto the next one, not rationalize their poor choice by saying the man did not do "what he was suppposed to do".  Thre are plenty of assholes out there, but cheating doesn't just hurt the partner, it hurts the cheater as well.  It is better for everyone to just man up (or in the case of females, woman up) and end the relationshop before hooking up with someone else.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 11, 2013)

Woman and men cheat for the same reason. They are not satisfied with their relationship. Cheating is a wishy-washy position. If the cheater could make a decision that they are unhappy and leave or determine that the relationship is salvageable and work on the relationship... This would not be and issue. Cheating is for those who can't make the call. Unfortunately life is confussing and every angle has shades of truth.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Mar 11, 2013)

Cheating is actually natural.  It's important to leave aside all ethical, religious, or cultural biases and judgements in order to grasp the science on this... and those biases are very difficult to see past.  

Men will cheat to increase their chances of more progeny.  It's a hardwired urge.  

Women will cheat for more complex reasons (since they are limited to one pregnancy every nine months), usually having to do with maximizing both resources (via husband with money/stuff/status) and genetics (via high sex-appeal hunks).  Often the woman can't find both of these ideals in a single mate so the husband is chosen for resources and then the impregnation is optimized by keeping her eyes open for the best cheating possibilities at the right time for her, i.e. ovulation.  Studies show women who are ovulating are more likely to show up at clubs alone and showing more skin during this time.  Women also can help "desirable" sperm via orgasm since it causes the cervix to plunge into the vaginal cavity, so sex with the husband with no orgasm will decrease fertilization chances while sex with a desirable cheating partner resulting in orgasm will increase odds of pregnancy.  This allows overlapping sex partners while maintaining some degree of influence on which one will be the genetic father, entirely subconsciously.  Fascinating stuff.

Again, just like in men, these are all hardwired urges.  We can judge and condemn but it's just nature and neither sex is immune.  Using morality of one sort or another we can fight and overcome our nature and many successfully do that but the inclinations will always be there.  Studies show (in the U.S.) that 50% of men and 40% of women cheat at some point during their marriage.  For non-married relationships the stats are likely to be higher.

Another interesting data point for humans is testicle size.  If we're designed to be monogamous, why are our balls so big?  Why spend so much energy making so much sperm, and why copulate as much as we do?  If you look at certain other mammals that unlike us are mostly monogamous (proven with DNA testing) such as gorillas, sex is very infrequent and testicles are very, very small.  A silverback may be huge and fearsomely jacked but his balls are peanuts.  The reason for this is that he can successfully use his physical power to keep other breeding-age males far from his harem, so minimal energy is required to copulate or produce sperm.  A little is all it takes to keep the females impregnated and there is no sperm competition in the gorilla vaginas.  

By contrast, human testicles are large and sex is frequent because we are designed for sperm competition.  Males are genetically built for the assumption that female vaginal tracts will often have some other guy's sperm in it.  If that weren't the case, we wouldn't have this "feature" since it's energy-intensive.

An excellent place to begin for those wanting more info... this is a science-heavy treatment but very readable:  Amazon.com: The Myth of Monogamy: Fidelity and Infidelity in Animals and People (9780805071368): David P. Barash, Judith Eve Lipton: Books


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 15, 2013)

chocolatemalt said:


> Cheating is actually natural.  It's important to leave aside all ethical, religious, or cultural biases and judgements in order to grasp the science on this... and those biases are very difficult to see past.
> 
> Men will cheat to increase their chances of more progeny.  It's a hardwired urge.
> 
> Women will cheat for more complex reasons (since they are limited to one pregnancy every nine months), usually having to do with maximizing both resources (via husband with money/stuff/status) and genetics (via high sex-appeal hunks).  Often the woman can't find both of these ideals in a single mate so the husband is chosen for resources and then the impregnation is optimized by keeping her eyes open for the best cheating possibilities at the right time for her, i.e. ovulation.  Studies show women who are ovulating are more likely to show up at clubs alone and showing more skin during this time.  Women also can help "desirable" sperm via orgasm since it causes the cervix to plunge into the vaginal cavity, so sex with the husband with no orgasm will decrease fertilization chances while sex with a desirable cheating partner resulting in orgasm will increase odds of pregnancy.  This allows overlapping sex partners while maintaining some degree of influence on which one will be the genetic father, entirely subconsciously.  Fascinating stuff


So, in summary, you are saying some women are just whores?


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 29, 2013)

Men are perfectly fine having sex with just one woman. We only have so much load. You take that from us we have no desire for anything else. However if you let that build up and simply dont care about it there are millions of other women who need some. Ive known a million women who cheat, and there are only 2 reasons they cheat. Their husband/boyfriend has absolutely no desire for them so they need some sex from other people. Or they just simply dont care, hes out of town, at work, with is friends, whatever. And thats good enough reason to cheat. They just dont care its easy. They arent really 'cheating' because the concept of cheating isnt even there. Its just what they do, slut around. Been doing it since they were preteens why change? The guys theyre with know and usually dont care. At least not enough to affect any change in anything.


----------

